# Bloated goats?



## CathyM629 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm a new ND owner and I'm concerned about their bellies being bloated. They are 4 months old and eat grain twice a day, minerals, and hay. I've tried using baking soda, they won't eat it and I've tried Albon, which doesn't seem to make a difference either. Help????
Should I cut back on hay?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like it might be a good rumen. If you cut down on anything, I would cut down on grain.

Are they showing any signs of distress or pain? Is their poop normal? What is their temps?


----------



## CathyM629 (Aug 30, 2013)

They do not demonstrate any signs of distress, except they just look uncomfortable at times because their bellies stick what looks like into their ribs. So when they are dopey it looks like they run funny just to accommodate their bloated bellies. 
They always seem starving so cutting back would be torture to them. 
Would you recommend less grain or hay?
Thank you for responding


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Exactly how much grain are you feeding per day? I wouldn't cut back on hay.

At 4 months old, they have a lot of growing to do so you want to make sure they do have food.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Karen...always cut grain before hay  Hay and graze should always be their main course. 
Also if you feel their tummies...paying extra attention ont he left side...does it feel hard, if you thump it does it sound like a drum..?? Does the belleis raise up high above the spine? 
I have two lamancha kid does who I was treating for bloat daily, I learned it was just who they were...big strong rumens..
If you can take a pic of them we can give our thoughts on them...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too agree.


----------



## CathyM629 (Aug 30, 2013)

The black one looks good today, brown one usually looks like that. Some days their bellies are really big, puffy on the left, raised up like a balloon is in there. 
They eat 1/2 c grain twice daily, and hay all day.

Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could cut them down to 1/2 cup once a day. As long as they have free choice loose minerals, they should be fine.

What type of hay are you feeding?

Neither looks bloated to me. Just a good rumen going.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree..they look good. And cutting feed back a bit might help reduce the gss build up..


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Thats not bloated. That is just full. Goats tend to over eat if left to their on devices. Cut grain.


----------



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

My almost 7 month old nigerian dwarf doe looks like your brown goat by the end of every day. Very full tummy. Our wether, not so much.


----------



## CathyM629 (Aug 30, 2013)

Ok, thanks you all for your help, I feel much better about them now!!!

Thanks


----------

